# Wellenform und Ton fehlen öfters in Premiere



## Marius Heil (19. Januar 2006)

*Angleichen des Audios erzwingen*

Hi,

ich arbeite hier mit Premiere 7, das Problem ist, dass es als passiert, dass die Audiospur fehlt, die Spur wird angezeigt, die Kästchen für die geschnittenen Parts auch, aber Ton un die Wellenform fehlen, wenn man als eine Weile wartet oder rumklickt oder sonst was macht, erscheint dann die Wellenform plötzlich, ist recht störend, da man als einige Minuten warten muss,....
Was kann ich da machen?


Marius


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2006)

Seit Premiere Pro 1 ( version7 ) wird Audio beim Import immer nach 32Bit Floating umgewandelt.
Nach dem Importieren einer Datei sieht man unten rechts auch nen Hinweis ! Das dauert so
seine Zeit.

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (22. Januar 2006)

Hi,

danke für den Hinweis, ich wüsste zwar nicht, dass da was stand, aber ich schau mal, allerdings war es auch so, dass ich die Dateien nicht importiert hab, die waren schon längst im Projekt, das hatte ich nur neu geladen.


Marius


----------



## chmee (22. Januar 2006)

Schau mal nach nem temporären Premiere-Ordner "angeglichene...". Die Audio-Files
stehen da drin, und wenn sie gelöscht wurden, was ja nicht schlimm ist, werden sie
beim nächsten Start neu erstellt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (22. Januar 2006)

Him

ich weiß jetzt, wieso ich nichts gesehen habe, es lag daran, dass ich 2 Monitore benutze und somit die Statusleiste verdeckt war, da der eine 1600x1200 und der andere 1280x1024 an Auflösung hat.

Marius


----------



## Marius Heil (25. Januar 2006)

Hi,

das Problem besteht immer noch, kann ich das angleichen der Audiodateien irgendwie erzwingen?
Ich hab nämlich noch ein paar Importierte Videos, bei denen das Audio noch nicht angeglichen wurde, kann ich da irgendwas dagegen tun?
Premiere schafft nicht mehr und ich bekomm einfach keinen Ton beim schneiden, Wellenform, usw fehlt halt.


Marius


----------



## chmee (25. Januar 2006)

Das einzige Hindernis, das mir Ad-Hoc einfällt, ist, dass kein Platz mehr auf der Pladde existiert.
Ansonsten den obigen Tip befolgen; die Dateien aus Deinem "Angeglichene.." Temp Ordner zu löschen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (25. Januar 2006)

Mhhh, es sind nur die richtigen Dateien drin, die auch gehen, der Rest existiert nicht, die Platte hat noch 30 GB frei.


Marius


----------

